# got a husky and really regret it :(



## teyna (Dec 7, 2012)

After looking after my friends husky over the summer and doing loads of research, I had my heart set on getting a husky.

I searched the internet for weeks and found a beautiful 11 month old little girl. As soon as we got home I regretted it.

She's not house trained, she won't go out in the back garden alone, she follows my every move, I have to leave her during the day while I work but I feel really guilty for doing so. She seems bored but I don't want to spend every minute of my time when I'm home playing with her.

I'm on my own, I knew it would be hard but didn't think it'd be this hard. I'm so upset and sad that I'm letting her down but don't feel like I can manage to keep her.

Any advice??


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Contact a breed rescue and let her find the home she deserves, with someone who wants her. And in future, stick to goldfish.


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

teyna said:


> After looking after my friends husky over the summer and doing loads of research, I had my heart set on getting a husky.
> 
> I searched the internet for weeks and found a beautiful 11 month old little girl. As soon as we got home I regretted it.
> 
> ...


There are a few knowledgeable husky owners on this forum, so i am just writing on here in the hope it will bump you back up a bit till they get online.


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

I was wondering how often and for how long you walk your dog?? What training are you offering her?? Do you know anything about her background???
How long is she in the house on her own each day??

All these things are relevant to your dogs behavior. With some background knowledge people will be able to offer better advice!


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Dogs don't come ready made and trained, even 11 month old ones - they need lots of training, exercise, and mental stimulation, particularly huskies from what I've read. Do some research and listen to the advice you get from people on here, if you're willing to put the effort in. If not, rehome the dog. And I mean via a rescue, not an ad on Gumtree or similar.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I think alot of people have a sort of panic when they get their first dog & wonder if they have made a big mistake.

You say you looked after your friends dog in the summer so can cope with a dog, walks, etc so why do feel you have made a big mistake with your dog?

If you feel out of your depth regarding training, etc then there are lots of people on here who can help & offer you advice. Sometimes just getting in to a routine can help both of you.

You don't need to spend every single spare moment with your dog but you should recognise that if you are out all day then you will need to put extra effort in before & after work to ensure her needs are met. Plenty of people work but can have happy, contented dogs.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

How much exercise does she get?

If she wont go outside in the garden on her own put her out there and shut the door, she might whine but she'll get over it. Only do that if your gardens secure though. If she wont go toilet take her out on a lead and stand with her until she does, not nice in this weather but if you want a toilet trained dog you have no choice.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

As others have said loads of husky owners oh her, between they they will have a wealth of experience
two that spring to mind are Raindog and NOushka05
no disrespect to anyone and not point to my post really
other then to bump it up again


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

What are you finding hard and what makes you regret getting her? How long have you had her now? 

I remember when I first got Spencer, it was a case of "oh my god, what the hell have I done??? I can't handle this!" and he's not my first dog! 

I didn't spend every minute of my free time playing with my dog when I worked full time but a good part of my free time was spent walking him, training him and just generally interacting with him. I figured it was only fair.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I felt panicked when I got a puppy when I already have an older dog and wondered if I could manage as also in wheelchair. But I've stuck it out the first two weeks and things are getting easier. 

I use interactive treat toys alot something like a treat ball would be ideal to put her food in and encourage her to play in garden..sit in the doorway so she can see you and roll the ball to her, once she realises food comes out she probably forget about her fear of been in garden on her own and chase the ball around to get her breakfast.

JJ wouldn't leave my side in garden when first got him now he tears around like a looney..lol..he likes taking his ball to top of slope and rolling it down and chasing it back down again he's hilarious to watch! :lol: 

Was your friends dog trained and easy to manage when you walked it for summer etc?

Is yours crate trained? if she's used to a crate put her in there for a break while you take a deep breath, have a cuppa then try again! It is hard though if you have a tendency to panic attacks, but my dog has been the best therapy ever and definitely worth all the struggle! 

Maybe see if there's a local training class near to you where you can get help?

p.s 'Sled Dog Hotel' on here has several Huskies and knows loads about them too.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

first question that came to my mind is: why were her previous owners rehoming an 11 month dog?

no matter what preparation you do there is always a "holy crud what the heck did I do?" after getting a new dog/puppy as reality hits - the severity depends on how experienced you are.

the trick to a happy, contented dog is physical, mental exercise, training and a good diet

with you out at work for approx 9-10 hours a day (allowing for average workday and travel time) and sleeping for 6-8 hours a day that's only going to leave 6-9 hours a day without allowing any time for your own hygiene/eating or chores for her to have any company

However - some things to make your life easier do exist:

Dog-Daycare - they will look after her while you're at work, some will even help with things like house training for an extra fee - costs anywhere from £10-£20 a day depending on your area

Dog-walker - comes to your house instead and takes her out for a walk while you are at work, will also help speed up toilet training as she's not needing to hold on all day

Brain Train/Stimulation Toys - Puzzle toys, kongs and so on - keep her busy when you can't be with her

Training classes - helps you learn how to communicate with your dog, especially useful for a novice as long as you get a good class. Also gets you socialising with other 'dog' people locally and can help you use her as a social activity and enjoy her more if you are not liking her impacting your 'social' time

how long have you actually had her? it can take time to break bad habits from a previous home, especially if she's been an outdoor dog and never been taught how to live in a house


----------



## teyna (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you for everyones constructive advice and kind words.

She's locked in my kitchen/diner at night (because I don't want her weeing or pooing on my carpets upstairs). I spend an hour with her in the morning while I get ready for work, she's then locked in the same room while I'm at work for about 8 hours. I get home around 4.30 and we go for a one hour walk. Every 20/30 mins I'll go and stand at the back door with her to encourage her to go out.

She will lay down while we have chill out time, but seems to huff and sigh quite a lot which makes me feel guilty.

I didn't think it'd be so hard leaving her during the day, it really pulls on my heart strings that she's stuck there all day. I think its the reality that's hit me with all this responsibility of looking after a dog, working full time, doing a masters and trying to please an unsupportive boyfriend that won't let her come with me when I go to his house.

Her previous owner said she didn't have time for her.

I got her one of them kongs (as well as a bed, teddy, tug ropes, balls, frisby - she didn't come with anything), but she doesn't seem to know how to play with them, apart from her care bear she keeps safe in her bed! She just looks unimpressed with everything else!!


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

some dogs are huffers and sighers

it's dead easy to do some basic training while doing coursework or watching telly - or games like fetch

chews like Stag Bars or a Kong stuffed with cheese paste or peanut butter can keep her entertained while you are busy too

I think with some time and as you meet more doggy orientated people and as your BF accepts that she is a part of your life now that things will be easier

maybe invite him wround to yours until he learns?


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Get a dog walker at lunch if you can't get back to her.

And stop going to your boyfriend's house until he lets the dog come too.

IF you want to keep the dog I think you're going to have to accept that _because_ you are so busy any leisure time you do get will have to be invested in the dog.  When we first got my dog I started work full time as a teacher when he was about 11 weeks old.

For a year and a half I did practically nothing apart from work and spend time with the dog. Despite living with my boyfriend who was as invested in getting a dog as I was (he took Oscar to work with him until he was old enough to hold his toilet for at least half the day and then would visit at lunch time and I would make my life more difficult by bringing work home with me so I could leave school at 3:45 to get home for the dog).

A dog is always going to be a shock to the system and a lifestyle upheaval. If you aren't prepared for that you need to find the dog a space in a good rescue. If you think you are up to the challenge the there have been some really good posts on this thread and there are always good posts on most threads if you ask questions.  Worth looking out for some good training classes to - try the Association of Pet Dog Trainers for a decent one that uses up to date methods.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

teyna said:


> After looking after my friends husky over the summer and doing loads of research, I had my heart set on getting a husky.
> 
> I searched the internet for weeks and found a beautiful 11 month old little girl. As soon as we got home I regretted it.
> 
> ...


If you are willing to put in some time and effort then it could be do-able.
A lot of huskys are being moved from pillar to post as people are buying them on looks alone and just because people want one, dont know where you got her but at 11 months and off the internet and if from a private owner there is a good chance that this wasnt her first and only home, which may explain why she is so clingy, especially at 11months she isnt even toilet trained, obviously no one seems to have bothered to train her.

To toilet train her you need to take her our frequently and stay with her. When she starts to go use a word of choice, used every time she will associate the word with toileting and later when she does then you can use it as a toilet cue/command getting her to toilet on command in most cases.
When shes finished lots of praise and treats to re-enforce she has got it right.
You also need to take her out after drinking, eating, play and sleeping as they usually need to go then. Dont tell her off for accidents it can make them nervous about going in front of you and more likely to sneak off and do it. Clean up any accidents with a special pet stain/odour remover as any smells left can encourage repeats in the same places. Look out for sniffing circling or scratching at the floor its usually a sign they need to go, so take her out quick. If your consistent she will get toilet training, and once she has then you wont need to take her out, she will probably tell you she needs to go, and/or you will just need to use the toilet cue and let her out a few times a day and before bed. Its a lot of work initially but she should soon get it you only need one or two successes outside and then you can begin and are on your way.

Also try doing a couple of short training sessions with her a day, sibes dont do well with long boring repetitive training sessions anyway, mix it with a bit of interactive play like throwing a toy or ball that will give her some physical and mental stimullation and training her with basic commands will make life easier in general. Maybe look into a training class once a week Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK is one organisation that should find a trainer and classes in your area.

How much exercise is she getting? if you take her out for a good walk in the morning before work, she will get rid of excess energy and be happier to settle. Again if you walk her in the evening she will likely be happy to settle in the evening after. Dont walk her an hour before and after eating though as being a deep chested breed they can be prone to bloat. If you have friends and family near by could they give her a walk for you half way through the day? that will break the day up for her and give her more mental and physical stimulation and a bit of company. If not could you get a dog walker to do it?
Even if not every day a few days a week.

Has she good any interactive toys so that she can self amuse and wind down with. Kongs are good you would need the Kong extremes the extra tough ones
If shes on wet food, then you could put some of her food allowance in one, plus you can fill it with other things too. If shes on Kibble you can use a Kong wobbler or a busy buddy twist and treat, the busy buddy you can also fill with other things. Safe chews are good too, chewing is a destresser for dogs and keeps them occupied, suggestions are below.

You should find with adequate exercise, some training and something to self amuse herself life will likely get easier and she will be a more happy dog in general.

Recipes - Kong

Wobbler Dog Toy | Dog food fillable toy for paced eating | Kong Co.

Busy Buddy Twist-n-Treat - YouTube

Pure Dog | Stagbar antler dog chews | natural dog treats | organic dog snacks | hypoallergenic dog chews | long-lasting dog chews | teeth cleaning dog chews | low fat dog treats

https://www.antlerdogchews.co.uk/easy-antler-dog-chew-medium


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> I spend an hour with her in the morning while I get ready for work, she's then locked in the same room while I'm at work for about 8 hours.


Sorry, but it is not fair on the dog to leave her 8 hours a day. If you cannot get a dog walker in to take her out and break up her day, then please rehome her.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

She only gets an hour exercise? Poor darling!

You would be better getting up earlier, giving her an hour's exercise before work, then do some training while you're getting ready (keep a pot of treats on your dresser?), leaving her with some of her food in a kong while you're out, and then giving her an hour to an hour and a half walk as soon as you get in. Then you can give her another kong to get on with whatever you need to. Then spend some time at night just chilling, doing some more training etc.


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

Maybe think about doing some pulling when its older? Pushbike or something? Might be a better way of using your exercise time?


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

She's 11 months old. An hours exercise is appropriate at 11 months old. It will need to increase as she gets older I agree with that and that is something that needs to be considered.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

rocco33 said:


> Sorry, but it is not fair on the dog to leave her 8 hours a day. If you cannot get a dog walker in to take her out and break up her day, then please rehome her.


I am afraid I absolutely agree. Huskies are an extremely active, intelligent working breed of dog. Too many people are breeding/buying huskies because they are such a stunning breed aesthetically. These dogs thrive on exercise and company. To coop a husky in one room for 8 hours a day is just not fair on the dog imo 

I am sure you have your dog's best interests at heart, and if you do, then you should either look into ways to enhance and enrich your dog's life - ie much more exercise, mental stimulation, training and time spent with her (I would insist she comes when you go to the boyfriend's house). Can you afford to pay for a dog walker to come in during the day to break it up for her? Can you get back at lunchtime to let her out?

Have you considered what a husky was bred to do? Perhaps you could look into a sport such as Cani-x or running your dog in a wheeled rig.

If you feel you really have made a mistake in taking this girl on, then contact a Siberian Husky Rescue for advice on rehoming her.

The Siberian Husky Club of Great Britain - Huskies UK


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> She's 11 months old. An hours exercise is appropriate at 11 months old. It will need to increase as she gets older I agree with that and that is something that needs to be considered.


Not in my opinion. She's a working breed dog.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

There are dogs and there are dogs and you've got one of the most energetic of many. I thought at times I couldn't cope with these Mals but once you take them on you just have to. I'm lucky because I still have my adult kids at home but they won't and never have walked my dog reactive dog Flynn, it's me who has walked him in all of his nearly five years - son did it once and he played him up merry hell so he vowed 'never again' and he never has!

I go out some days with my heart in my mouth with this 60kgs boy, dreading our walk, wondering 'what if' things that never usually happen but I take him regardless of how dry my mouth is or how shaky I feel. It's what I HAVE to do for him otherwise I'd have a very naughty dog in the house. It must be so hard with all your studying but it must be even harder for this girl to just have to sleep all the time. If my daughter doesn't take Marty out enough I always say how unfair she is being, he can't watch TV, he can't read a book the only thing he has to look forward to is his food and his walks - she works too but she got her dog and it was her choice.

If you really can't give her the life you know she needs get in touch with Husky rescue, please don't re home her to someone who may seem the salt of the Earth only to once they have her breed her to make money - even worse use her as a bait dog for dog fighting, which has happened to a couple of Husky's on here that Raindog rescued.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Shrap said:


> Not in my opinion. She's a working breed dog.


She's also a large dog of a breed prone to hip dysplasia and is not exempt from the effects over-exercise just because she's a "working breed". We know nothing of her breeding and background so it would pay for the OP to be careful with her with regards exercise.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Is the OP even serious. I have had a little alcohol but that looks like a wind up, sorry if its not.


Going to crawl back under my stone


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Moobli said:


> I am afraid I absolutely agree. Huskies are an extremely active, intelligent working breed of dog. Too many people are breeding/buying huskies because they are such a stunning breed aesthetically. These dogs thrive on exercise and company. To coop a husky in one room for 8 hours a day is just not fair on the dog imo
> 
> I am sure you have your dog's best interests at heart, and if you do, then you should either look into ways to enhance and enrich your dog's life - ie much more exercise, mental stimulation, training and time spent with her (I would insist she comes when you go to the boyfriend's house). Can you afford to pay for a dog walker to come in during the day to break it up for her? Can you get back at lunchtime to let her out?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately Siberian Husky Club GB Welfare Scheme, due to the high numbers of Unwanted Huskies and a lack of adoptive new homes they are closed to admissions at the moment, They have a restricted waiting list which at the moment is up to 3 months long, and Im pretty sure they only take registered sibes now.

Siberian Husky Welfare Association who Im pretty sure will take registered and unregistered sibes are getting up to 20 requests a week to rehome, so getting round to applications, finding foster homes, assessing them is taking awhile.

Huskies in Need has had to shut its doors at the moment too and for the foreseeable future as they are chocka block and looking for homes for the ones already in.

Every rehoming centre seems to have them too usually in number, so situations for Huskies at the moment is pretty dire, and still they are being bred in large numbers for profit and people are buying without research and any thought only to want to move them on when they are too much and not what they thought. Which is one of the reasons why I posted with suggestions to try and make the OPs situation work and give the dog in question what it might need.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello what's your pups name? when did you get her?

I'm not knowledgable about huskies, but I have recently gotten a cocker spaniel puppy, she's 11 weeks old. 

When I got teddy home the first thing I thought was oh my god, what the f**k have I done? how will I ever look after her! This is after 2+ years of researching and longing for a dog. I freaked out, but after a few days I settled down and I love spending time with her. 

As for exercise I agree with what others have said with either taking her for a longer walk or get a dog walker/ day care in. 

Teddy has no idea how to use a kong she licks the bit on the outside then whines for me to get the rest out, I'm planning on getting a different shaped one tomorrow, I currently have one with quite a small hole and I think she needs a more obvious one to start off with. Another thing is when you're doing coursework etc you could sit on the floor so she can sit with you I often sit on the floor and watch telly and play with teddy. 

As for training perhaps start dog train classes, little things is when you're about to give her breakfast and dinner get her to sit first, it only took a few meals for teddy to realise that she won't get fed until she sits first. 

Perhaps try crate training her? Dogs rarely poo/wee in their beds so that could help if you don't want her upstairs perhaps get a stair gate and let her have downstairs during the day, just make sure it's dog proofed. 

As for toilet training what was she used to before? If she had puppy pads perhaps she doesn't realise what going outside is for? You could put a pad outside for her to do wees on. Or just sheer persistence and as soon as she wakes up/finishes eating/drinking take her straight outside and wait until she goes out of desperation you could start this on a day you don't work so as you can spend lots of time doing this. She'll soo realise what is expected. 

Never punish her, and if she does anything good praise her, really over the top as if she's just climbed a mountain! show her lots of love whenever you see her so you form a bond. 

As to your bf tell him that it's you and the dog or not at all. 

With the toys perhaps get a few different varieties, teddy loves squeaky toys and cuddly toys not heavy plastic toys. But your dog might not be a toy type dog perhaps tennis balls? 

If you've only had her a few days expect her to be a little reserved this is a big change for her. I hope all goes well. Good luck!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

What time do you go to sleep?

just seems unfair if she's asleep 6-8hrs ..gets an hour then you go out for another 8 hours to work and leave her again, especially if she isn't getting a walk until you get home. 

I've never owned an husky but I imagine they are a very bright breed mentally like border collies so I would use the hour before going to work to walk her first give her a good run, then put her breakfast in an interactive treat toy like dog pyramid (if you use kibble) or kong (if she's on wet food) so she has something to do, she might sleep after good walk and breakfast ...but you could do with someone else coming in to break up her day more, if you couldn't get home at lunch time. 

I wonder why you took her on when you work 8 hours a day and don't want to spend all your time with her?


----------



## teyna (Dec 7, 2012)

My girls called Rogue. I've had her a week - which I know isn't long, but its long enough to know I'm not enough for her.

Apart from research I've done, I'm looking after her mainly from the recommendations from my friend with his husky.

The boyfriend has been told we come as a package!

My mum works part time and lives local, so she has been coming in to see how she is, playing with her in the garden and taking her for walks - this is as well as the hour walk I do with her.

There's no way I'd put her in a rescue centre, I couldn't do that to her. Lots of people work full time and own dogs.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I feel that this has not been the right time for you to bring a dog into your home..

If you could perhaps take a few weeks off work to get the dog settled would be ideal, but to just re-home the dog, then leave her for 8 hours right away is not good..just my opinion


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

teyna said:


> My girls called Rogue. I've had her a week - which I know isn't long, but its long enough to know I'm not enough for her.
> 
> Apart from research I've done, I'm looking after her mainly from the recommendations from my friend with his husky.
> 
> ...


A week is not a long time, when i got my dog hugo i figgured i had made a big mistake from the first night.

He walked around none stop, picking anything he could up,

He followed me everywhere,

He barked non stop at the telly, and when i said no he bared his teeth.

He chewed my furniture

He pulled really badly on his lead which sounds like nothing until you are trying to walk a 100lb dog

He barked at strangers in the street

He refused to sleep on his own.

I kid you not when i say most of these problems had gone within a couple of weeks.

He is still quite clingy and will sit and wait for me in the window if i go out, but its getting better. and he does bark at some people but that is very rare now.

All i can say was the more i walked him and the more we go to know each other the easier he became.

I would suggest a dog walker to come in during the day if you really are dedicated, and you will have to spend LOTS of time with her when your off.

It does get better, just remember you are new to her, she is new to your house and your rules. It was the rules Hugo struggled with, he was not confidant at all, but that grows as they get to know you.

Good luck,


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok so assuming I was wrong in my first assumption. You have said you are not willing to put her in a rescue. So what exactly are you after. You either step up and sort out her needs which may be hard working full time but still possible with effort or/either dog walkers or you give her over to someone who can give her what she needs. 
Sorry


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

ah! see you hadn't said your mum was helping out that makes a big difference to helping out

as the training starts to sink in and you get the hang of things it will improve but the next year is going to be a *lot* of work 

I would really recommend a trainer/classes since she is on home number goodness knows what and you're not experienced with a fairly tough breed (I've had dogs all my life and don't think I could raise a rehome husky without classes/a behaviourist or trainer for help)

that would give you more structure and a sense of your progress as well as catching any weak areas early

I agree with the others - if you can take some time off with her - think from her point of view

she's suddenly somewhere new, with a stranger who leaves her alone for many hours a day with visits from another stranger

she's not had time to get a new routine going so yes she's clingy - she may suddenly be surrounded by strangers yet again as far as she's concerned. She wants to watch you in case you disappear an leave her alone again


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

teyna said:


> My girls called Rogue. I've had her a week - which I know isn't long, but its long enough to know I'm not enough for her.
> 
> Apart from research I've done, I'm looking after her mainly from the recommendations from my friend with his husky.
> 
> ...


Not a lot of people do it while doing a masters, with an unsupportive partner, with a Husky. But also to do it, you need to be up at ungodly hours to walk it before work, and be willing to do it when you come home. You should be willing to invest time, money and real effort into training, exercise and care.

You chose a breed that can be exceptionally hard to look after. So while you might not WANT to put it into a rescue, it may be the best thing for you... For IT. And if you want a 2nd, 3rd or 4th opinion... Call some rescue centres and ask to adopt a husky after explaining your situation. They'll more than likely tell you that in your situation, its not possible.

Wanting to keep a dog for your own reasons is selfish... As has been said, you either need to fix it, or sack it off. Theres no solution really... More time or less dog....


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't think you have given her much time... She has just been moved from a familiar place, where I assume she spent the first 9 or so months of her life, and is now in a strange place, with a person she barely knows... She might be huffy, and uninterested just now, but she will still be settling in... A week really isn't that long. 

I think others have given great advice with regards to exercise and training... I also agree that a dog walker would be a good idea.


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi
I am no dog expert but I would say 'what on earth were you thinking??' Yes you can have a dog if you work 8 hours, well maybe, but actually I dont agree, but even so lets pretend thats ok.... but you did your research you say. I dont think so.. you could have had a different breed of dog altogether if you really wanted a dog, a smaller, less active, more self sufficient dog.
I do agree with a lot one here. I was overwhelmed when my dog came home with me, I freaked out a bit BUT I was home for her 24/7.
I am 48. Always wanted a dog but knew that I really couldnt until I was at home (working from home) 9-5. 
I freaked out because my pup would scream if I even left the room to go to the loo. Or she would poo outside the shower door if I was in the shower. Eventually I worked out that she needed to be restricted- she lives in the kitchen at the moment, so that she can get used to being away from me... but not alone. I am in and out of the kitchen all the time, plus we do things together a lot so that wnen she is in the kitchen she is tired out and sleeping.
This has been a total success. She is so calm. She has stopped all the crying.
She sleeps on my lap on the bus and we have been in a pub too and she was good as gold, sitting on my lap, no barking or running or weeing.
I do understand the overwhelming thing but you are now responsible for another life. An intelligent life that needs stimulation and interaction. Eight hours alone is just too much. It's not fair. Right now your pup is like a baby and needs a lot of care. The care that you put in now will be reflected in the future. A dog is like a baby. Try to imagine that you have just left your baby alone for eight hours.....


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

I would say as well that I bought my pup kongs and balls with kibble in and bones and toys, but she wanted ME. She would not touch any of it unless I was around. 
I dont know whether this is true but I have come to the conclusion that these fun things may be useful later on when your dog is older, but they can't replace your time and guidance right now
x


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

teyna said:


> My girls called Rogue. I've had her a week - which I know isn't long, but its long enough to know I'm not enough for her.
> 
> Apart from research I've done, I'm looking after her mainly from the recommendations from my friend with his husky.
> 
> ...


*Good so you are not looking to rehome.*
I can recommend the Kong Wobbler, takes some time for them to get used to it but it exercises them physically and mentally. 
The housetraining will sort itself out.
Your mum comes in so she's not left for hours at home.
BF can come to yours for a while!
Don't be down on yourself, she obviously loves you already as she wants to be with you a lot.
Playing games doesn't come naturally to every dog, sometimes you have to give them treats to get them to do stuff like fetch a ball etc.
Is there a training class on a Sunday near you? That will get her socialised and give you something else to do with her during the week. If not go to dogs trust website and start training her yourself, that will help with her mental stimulation.
Tell yourself you can do this! 
And enjoy her!


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

A week isnt long at all. Teddy is still settling in and I'm her first home from breeders and I've had her 3 weeks. 

In regards to the following around, unless I physically stop teddy (I.e put her behind a baby gate) she follows me like a leach. A couple of times she's tripped me over it's that bad. 

She's also VERY clingy. Recently a few nights she hasn't slept without having something that smells of me in her crate. 

I restrict Teddy to 2 rooms my bedroom and the living room which I am always in. I currently don't leave her alone as for a start I don't go out and I'm building up to long times away from her. As I don't have a regular going out pattern and if I was to go out it would probably be a lengthy while. 

The other day I went to visit my best friend who I haven't seen in over a year. I took teddy with me in her puppy carrier that straps on to me and we crept into McDonald's and we sat and ate in there for an hour and a half and all teddy did was sleep, I will admit that this is my little 5kg pup but the point is try to take her with you or do as much with her as possible. 

Can you take time off work? Does she see you and your mum together? Otherwise it may be very strange for her having two people in her life that she doesn't understand the set up of. Who does she spend more time with you or your mum? Does your mum follow your instructions in regards to training her? My mum doesn't always and this confuses teddy, if you are doing something a certain way you must make sure everyone in her life is doing it the same way. 

In some ways the following around is good at least she's interested in you! Teddy is a very vocal dog she whines, moans, play growls and woofs all the time so like someone said the huffing could just be her. 

Have you taken her to the vets? I'm not saying there is anything wrong with her, but he can advise you and give a general check up. 

I would advise you try to take more time off work or see if you can take her with you? If you were thinking she's too much perhaps your mum can take her on? 

Where is she when you're resting? Like watching telly etc. Teddy often is quite content with just being in the same room as me. And fairly often she'll even leave the room go to my bedroom get in her crate and have a nap, I think it's more she wants to know where I am and like some one else said make sure I'm not leaving/abandoning her. 

A lot of people do work full time with dogs, but don't forget you started this from the off so she's barely even used to you and then you leave. I'm not saying don't work but perhaps you could just take a few sick days or holidays? 

Rogue is such a cute name I hope everything works out for you


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm not going to give you a hard time, but as it's been said, a week really isn't that long, but you have got to be prepared for some work.

I can't help you from a breed perspective, but before I got Karma, I knew that my life was going to change a LOT. We were usually very spontaneous, but now when have to make plans around her. Also, when I know I've got a busy day I'll give her a long walk in the morning and in the evening, I make sure that she's with me, even if I'm doing chores or watching the telly (she's very clingy though, follows me EVERYWHERE ... a bit annoying though when she sits and watches me on the loo ).

I hope it all works out, but please know it really is a big commitment, especially with a full time job and studying for your masters.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

teyna said:


> Thank you for everyones constructive advice and kind words.
> 
> She's locked in my kitchen/diner at night (because I don't want her weeing or pooing on my carpets upstairs). I spend an hour with her in the morning while I get ready for work, she's then locked in the same room while I'm at work for about 8 hours. I get home around 4.30 and we go for a one hour walk. Every 20/30 mins I'll go and stand at the back door with her to encourage her to go out.
> 
> ...


I think you'll probably have realised from some of the posts that the way you've gone about getting a dog really isn't the best way, I'm not going to say any more than that really as there is lots of advice on here about the best way to get a dog at any age, and hopefully you'll stay and read some of the information on here.

I really would suggest you get your girl out for a 15-20 min walk first thing in the morning, it's ok if your dogs are used to toileting in your garden, mine are, and I can tell them to 'get busy' and they know what I mean. But your girl may need a bit of walking to help move things along. So just walk her round the block before you set off to work at least.

I would use a crate at night time, my lot all go in crates/pens, they've got enough bedding in there to squish up and form into beds. They each have their favourite spot and head for their own one each night, the two youngsters share a large crate together and no doubt are doubly cosy!! The bonus is they rarely defecate in their own beds, although mine do let me know if they're caught short in the middle of the night, I'd rather get up and let them out for five/ten mins and pop them to bed again, than wake up to a mess.

There are stickies on crate training, it isn't just buy a crate, bung your dog in and hope for the best, you do have to get them accustomed to going in there if they're not used to it.

I'd suggest the maximum you should be leaving her, crated or not, is about 4 hours.

I don't have husky type dogs, mine are retrievers, and the daily guidelines for them and as I understand it, for any sized dog, is 5 mins of exercise per month of age. I'm sure one of the husky owners on here can confirm if they would stick to that rule generally, I find that my lot are more worn out by mental stimulation than physical exercise overall in any case.

Huffing and sighing is just a dog communicating with you, my four make a variety of vocalisations, the flatcoat moo's as she's settling down. You'll get used to it 

As regards toys, my lot don't have access to them as they'd destroy them, I'm sure husky owners will be able to confirm but I don't think they're as toy obsessed as some breeds? Do you put anything in the kong toy to make it exciting? There's plenty of threads recommending a variety of tasty fillings.

Final thoughts, what food is she on? Food can have an impact on behaviour, again, there are loads of threads on what makes a good/bad food in the health and nutrition bit, and if you ask about the food she's on I'm sure you'll get lots of advice/comments.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

teyna said:


> There's no way I'd put her in a rescue centre, I couldn't do that to her. Lots of people work full time and own dogs.


Lots of people do. Lots of them also sort out something like day care or a dog walker and spend most of their free time doing stuff with their dog. Then you get the ones who don't and whose poor dogs spend pretty much all their time just lying around doing nothing. Then you get the dogs who can't cope with that and develop issues. I've nothing against full time workers having a dog if they're prepared to put the work in.

I've owned dogs while working full time myself, it's not easy and a lot of the time it's not fun. You come home knackered and all you want to do is chill out but you've got the dog to walk, train and play with. My social life was practically non existent, it's not really fair to leave a dog all day then leave them in the evening and at weekends too. I clicker train and find I can easily do a session while boiling the kettle for a brew, while watching a movie, while cooking dinner etc. Training sessions don't have to be long, drawn out things and for a husky would think they shouldn't be, they don't seem to be a breed that likes to repeat something over and over again just because. Little and often works for me, my dog would prefer always and never ending I think though 

A week really is no time at all and being clingy is normal, she's in a new environment, everything she knew has suddenly gone out of her life and so she's bound to want to stay with you. It was a good few months before I got over the "oh god, what have I done?" feeling with Spencer. Now I can't imagine not having him. It also takes a few months for a dog to really settle into a new home.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Chris Swansea said:


> Not a lot of people do it while doing a masters, with an unsupportive partner, with a Husky. But also to do it, you need to be up at ungodly hours to walk it before work, and be willing to do it when you come home. You should be willing to invest time, money and real effort into training, exercise and care.
> 
> You chose a breed that can be exceptionally hard to look after. So while you might not WANT to put it into a rescue, it may be the best thing for you... For IT. And if you want a 2nd, 3rd or 4th opinion... Call some rescue centres and ask to adopt a husky after explaining your situation. They'll more than likely tell you that in your situation, its not possible.
> 
> Wanting to keep a dog for your own reasons is selfish... As has been said, you either need to fix it, or sack it off. Theres no solution really... More time or less dog....


Just wanted to add here, I am just in the final stages of my PhD (writing up now  ) and working full-time hours (from home), have 2 small children and a dog (not an easy one at that). My husband isn't much use, and I have no family around to help.
You CAN have a dog, but it takes some serious dedication. The last time I did something that I wanted to do just for me was, eh, a really, really long time ago. I either work, look after children or spend time with my dog. Occasionally, I get to clean the house but the ratbags in this place undo all my work in no time. I have a schedule for every day where I write in what needs to be done and when. Maybe, you could try that and write in all the walks she needs, when she should be fed, pencil in short training and play sessions. That way, it will seem less daunting and more manageable. 
Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

I really get the sense that the OP is not attached to the dog, Op says she knows that she is not enough for the dog, and that she really regrets getting the dog ....................... Tough decisions ahead; either let the dog move on now quickly (bear in mind that it is 10 months old and possibly needing a 3rd home), or pull back on some of other commitments in life, commit to training the dog and spending a lot of time building a bond with it. 

However I do feel that the OP's time is up with this dog


----------



## teyna (Dec 7, 2012)

At the minute she's sleeping at night times in the kitchen - because she's not house trained yet.

My mum has offered to take her, but with her working part time, plus she's a special in the police and a foster carer I worry she's taking on too much.

At the minute, I'm feeding her a mixture of tinned food and dry food. I put doggy biscuits in her kong. She always seems hungry though - I thought husky's didn't have big appetites and pickers.

I will try the clicker training with her.

I know I've been hasty in getting her without fully thinking of having to leave her - I just thought that's what people had to do. I didn't think it'd hit me so hard with being so over whelming.

I am trying.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Unfortunately Siberian Husky Club GB Welfare Scheme, due to the high numbers of Unwanted Huskies and a lack of adoptive new homes they are closed to admissions at the moment, They have a restricted waiting list which at the moment is up to 3 months long, and Im pretty sure they only take registered sibes now.
> 
> Siberian Husky Welfare Association who Im pretty sure will take registered and unregistered sibes are getting up to 20 requests a week to rehome, so getting round to applications, finding foster homes, assessing them is taking awhile.
> 
> ...


Good post. I agree with you that if the OP does want to make it work then it is possible, but it will take a lot of hard work and dedication.

Huskies do seem to be yet another breed that are really suffering at the moment through an increase in the numbers bred for profit by less than reputable/ethical breeders, with little care or thought given to the dogs being bred, or to the type of people they are selling to  The flip side is that they are a beautiful dog to look at and that attracts too many owners who just want the dog for the look, and never even consider that the breed was bred to be a pack animal and to run miles each day  These same owners then want rid as soon as their dog starts to chew the house to pieces, bark and howl when left alone etc. It is a lose-lose situation 

The OP does just sound a bit overwhelmed with the responsibility of her dog, and possibly with the right guidance, help and her own dedication to making it work - it might work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

Is there any chance you could some time off work to spend with her?
If you are determined to keep her you need to work on the bond between you. It seems that if she is followingl you around a lot she may be up for some owner to dog quality time ........... take her everywhere with you, include her in everything you do, then you as well as her will begin to see it's not all hard work and doom and gloom. Can be fun and great craic and very rewarding.

But there is a huge amount of effort required for those rewards. Are you up for that effort?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

Moobli said:


> the breed was bred to be a pack animal and to run miles each day  These same owners then want rid as soon as their dog starts to chew the house to pieces, bark and howl when left alone etc. It is a lose-lose situation


Why do people get these dogs then if they are going to be left for considerable time on their own with a few plastic toys for stimulation???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

teyna said:


> My girls called Rogue. I've had her a week - which I know isn't long, but its long enough to know I'm not enough for her.
> 
> Apart from research I've done, I'm looking after her mainly from the recommendations from my friend with his husky.
> 
> ...


There are. The ones, in my experience, who make it work well for both themselves and their dog are the ones whose lives revolve around the dogs outside of work. I worked full time and had GSDs and BCs. I would be up at 6am to give me dogs a really good run before work, I would then leave them with a stuffed, frozen kong each, or a raw meaty bone. I would then come home at lunchtime, and take them out again for another walk/pee break for 40-50 mins (I even changed jobs so I could work closer to home for the dogs benefit). After work I would get in and take them straight out again, and we would be out for 2+ hours (whatever the time of year and whatever the weather). We would do walking, training, chasing balls etc. A mix. All my weekends revolved around spending time with my dogs. I rarely had a night out with my friends or did anything that didn't include the dogs. After all, no one had forced me to have a dog, it was my choice, and so it was up to me to do my utmost to give those dogs a good quality of life, even though I had to work.

I think you can make this work if you really want to, but it will take a lot of time and dedication to stimulating (mentally and physically) your dog so she leads a fulfilling life.

Would you consider doing some sort of "work" with her? As I mentioned before Cani-X or pulling a rig/trike is ideal for huskies.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

You can do this, perhaps you and your Mum can work at it together, go back to the start with puppy basics forget that she is 10 months old, treat her like a baby puppy. Back to the going out into the garden with her until she toilets, don't forget your code word whatever you choose, lots of praise when she does it where she should. Check on the food you are giving her, is she wormed using a good wormer not one bought off the shelf in a pet store ?

Make time to do some constructive work with her at least once a day, making training fun but making her use her brain also, lots of obedience training, find yourself a local training class good for her and good for you, somewhere where you can socialise whilst sharing the problems you are having. 

Most of all - stop thinking negative and think positive you enjoyed the company of your friends dog you can enjoy the company of your own but you must be willing to put the time and effort in to 'turn' this situation around. It it hard, I know I have older dogs brought to me for training and socialisation but the immense reward whe you have achieved is what makes it all worthwhile. 

Stick with it and be positive start today as you mean to go on, find somewhere nice to go for a walk then Lunchtime do a little obedience training get the brain cells working another walk this evening. You can do it just BE POSITIVE


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

teyna said:


> At the minute she's sleeping at night times in the kitchen - because she's not house trained yet.
> 
> My mum has offered to take her, but with her working part time, plus she's a special in the police and a foster carer I worry she's taking on too much.
> 
> ...


It hits people even if they plan well and buy from a good breeder, one of my now sedate older bitches had me tearing my hair out as a pup, she was a nightmare, and I'd already been through the puppy stage once by then 

Taking on an older dog can be just as difficult, if not more so, you're taking on someone elses training problem as well. I would strongly suggest a crate to help prevent toileting overnight, and possibly a quick walk around the block last minute to encourage her to go to the loo as well as in the morning might be an idea?

Which brand food is it that you're using? Things like Bakers and Pedigree contain a lot of additives which can make them a little agitated or hyper. I raw feed but there are plenty of good kibbles and wet foods to choose from that are cheaper than some of the rubbish foods.

I think with your mum's help you can find a way to make it work, owning dogs isn't easy, and it does change your lifestyle. I've got four of them now, and may have more in the future, who knows! And although I miss out on a lot of things that other people think are a normal part of life, I wouldn't be without my dogs, I'd rather miss out on the other stuff which maybe some people think is important, but I don't seem to feel under privileged, in fact I feel completely the opposite!


----------



## Dizzy Grace (May 2, 2012)

You have had some really good advice here and I don't have anything to add to it, but just wanted to say if you put the time and effort in now, you will both be better off for it and have a richer life together. 

Just hope you stick with it and are able to make it work for both of you.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

teyna said:


> Thank you for everyones constructive advice and kind words.
> 
> She's locked in my kitchen/diner at night (because I don't want her weeing or pooing on my carpets upstairs). I spend an hour with her in the morning while I get ready for work, she's then locked in the same room while I'm at work for about 8 hours. I get home around 4.30 and we go for a one hour walk. Every 20/30 mins I'll go and stand at the back door with her to encourage her to go out.
> 
> ...


First off, welcome to the forum. I hope you will stick around and find out how everyone else manages so well to work and care for their dogs. We all know that huskeys are absolutely beautiful dogs, but they are sled dogs and they need company. I think they need the company of another dog, but that is something to consider for the future.

Firstly, you need a dog walker or preferably dog day care if only for part of the day. If your mum is about, great. You can put the dog in daycare for half the day and perhaps mum can have her the rest of the day.

Housetraining an older dog is not much different from housetraining a puppy, except that you cannot pick them up and take them outside. My Diva was not housetrained at 3 when I got her, but it is a case of watching and you cannot housetrain a dog if you are not there. You need to take some time off work, even if that is your holiday for the year gone. It is the only way.

Read this thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/75317-housetraining-your-pup-older-dog.html

It is not unusual for a dog that has been rehomed to follow you about and not want to go in the garden alone. She is afraid you won't come back. Do you know what she is doing while you are at work? You need to ask the neighbours and tell them to be honest. Huskeys tend to howl if they are distressed and you might well have complaints if you don't sort something now.

If she is following you about and won't stay anywhere alone, she is most likely upset while you are away. On comparison with a dog's lifespan, just think how long 8 hours is.

As to the boyfriend, if he doesn't want the dog at his house then he will have to come to your house, won't he? You cannot expect to carry on as before now you have another family member to consider. She is as much responsibility as a child, make no mistake about that.

As to affording daycare, I know it isn't something you have mentioned, but in case you are considering that it will be expensive, there is always something you can give up. Just think how much money you will save by not going out at night because you have a dog?


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> She's also a large dog of a breed prone to hip dysplasia and is not exempt from the effects over-exercise just because she's a "working breed". We know nothing of her breeding and background so it would pay for the OP to be careful with her with regards exercise.


She should be building up the muscles to support her joints. I don't mean forced exercise, I mean find somewhere to let her off the lead safely.
I would never restrict a working or pastoral breed dog of nearly a year to only an hour outside of their house/garden. I'd be huffing and sighing too!


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

We have had our dog *5 months* and are now sure we have been blessed with our boy. Your life will change but only for the better, I'm sure it is possible that this girl will become a permanent part of your life. Apart from house training, training can be done in very short bursts and little and often + consistency will work. No one is saying it will be easy ( as you've probably gathered!!) but in 6 months you will look back and see all the improvements your efforts (and hers) have achieved.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

teyna said:


> At the minute she's sleeping at night times in the kitchen - because she's not house trained yet.
> 
> My mum has offered to take her, but with her working part time, plus she's a special in the police and a foster carer I worry she's taking on too much.
> 
> ...


Once she is House trained then she will at least be able to spend more time with you, mine have the choice to sleep where they want too, where I am or if they get too hot and want to wander downstairs they can.

If your mum willing to pitch in and walk her and spend time with her then that will solve the problem of when you work. Sibes are a pack dog and need human company if they are an only dog. Making sure they have adequate exercise is key, if it is adequate then you will find she will be more content and settle easier, and just be happy to laze about with you around instead of you constantly having to play with her, I give mine a chew in the evening and they are just happy being with us having there chews and lazing about.

Although the sled dog breeds dont need to be fed the amount for a dog that size that other breeds requireand often the quantities on commercial dog food tins and bags are way too much, they will do better with a good quality natural dry food or wet food. Ive found nature diet is good as regards wet and mine have done OK on JWB and Natural dog food company dried. They dont tend to do well on foods like pedigree and Eukanauba usually sends them into orbit so I would avoid these. Depending on her history and if you got her off the internet and shes already had several homes which isnt unusual for Sibes which could be possible as no one had even bothered to toilet train her properly, then there is a possibility she hasnt even been wormed properly. So that may be something to think about doing too.

You may have been hasty in getting her, but your not alone, Unfortunately for Siberians its a far too common occurance, but as I said in my earlier post
if you really want to keep her and are willing to make the commitment and put the work in, plus with your Mums help its possible. As regards to your Boyfriend he has also got to realise the dog is part of your life now, and either agree to her visiting with you or he spends more time at yours too.
He may be put off by her not being house trained, but make that a priority so shes clean in the house and that will likely help.

Siberians are far from the easiest dogs to own, its very true, but put in the time and effort they are fantastic dogs to own. Ive had three in total and also have a Sib erian/Malamute mix rescue and a full Malamute, and I cant imagine myself with any other breeds after owning them for 20 years.


----------



## leanneharwich (Dec 22, 2012)

I hope you have resolved this problem. If your unhappy with the situation i would recomend rehoming her. As she is a husky i am sure there will be loads of loving families out there for her. Good luck and best wishes


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

leanneharwich said:


> I hope you have resolved this problem. If your unhappy with the situation i would recomend rehoming her. As she is a husky i am sure there will be loads of loving families out there for her. Good luck and best wishes


Because she is a husky she will most likely join the overcrowded husky rescue centres, all bursting at the seams with beautiful dogs that people bought because they looked good then found they couldn't cope with.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

leanneharwich said:


> I hope you have resolved this problem. If your unhappy with the situation i would recomend rehoming her. As she is a husky i am sure there will be loads of loving families out there for her. Good luck and best wishes


actually there's not. Huskies are the new in dog, and are filling up rescues quickly as they are fairly high maintenance dogs, all the husky rescues are full and have waiting lists, and free ads are full of people trying to rehome theirs privately.

^^ this is what happens when people buy dogs without researching the breeds needs, they cant cope and the dog goes into rescue. Problem with huskies is they're too good looking for their own good!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry but this is another oldish thread dredged up, yes I agree with you Sid and kira I did some research for the op and the husky rescues are full and most are not taking anymore.


----------

